# Mississippi Gulf Coast Classic



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

The Game On team is going to fish the Isle of Capri tournament along with Team "Fully Involved" from Daybreak marina.

We wish all the Pandhandle and O/B teams good luck!!

Lets have a great Florida, Alabamashowing in this Mississippi Tournament!!!!! :clap:clap


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck. Hope nobody gets sea sick and you find good water.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Dont forget your helmet too! good luck!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

When the going gets tough.......................


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Boardfeet (6/5/2008)*When the going gets tough.......................






This is going to be a pretty ironic statement given the boats that you, Trip and I own so here goes:



When the going gets tough, the smart get in a Bertram.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Did anyone see Gary Finch outdoors this morning????? Don't know what boat it was, but a deck hand was being show rigging a spanish with a chin weight with a J hook???? :nonono Is the Isle of Capri not using IGFA rules???


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Caspr- The circle hook deal isn't an IFGA rule, its a federal law. The law is you have to use a circle hook when using natural baits while fishing a billfish tournament. Keep up.


----------



## Gemdandy (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw that Wes. I don't know if maybe that was last years footage or not, but he sure was rigging that spanish with a J hook. Good luck to the P-cola boats!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *jamesm1976 (6/5/2008)*Caspr- The circle hook deal isn't an IFGA rule, its a federal law. The law is you have to use a circle hook when using natural baits while fishing a billfish tournament. Keep up.


I believe it is just IGFA why would they have a law just for tournies???????? That sounds morelike a tourny RULE, not a law. That is like saying you can keep a billfish that is 99 inches any day of the week except in tournies, cause those are special days and they fish has to be 110 inches. No law there Keep up!

ps not saying I keep billfish


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Fed Law...I think that was Ronnie working on the Work of Art. Hope it was last years footage. This is the third "major" tournament with the first two withno blues on the dock. I'll be there collecting meristic,HPUE,and tissue samples for analysis.


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Caspr- you are wrong. It is a federal law, issued by NMFS. The law is, if you are in the Atlantic Fishery, participating in a billfish tournament, you are required to use a circle hook on all natural baits. Stupid stupid law, but thats the way it is written. Feel free to use J-hooks any other time you go fishing.

I' m not surprised that an Alabama grad doesn't know how to use google. Here is the first thing I found when I googled it- http://www.marlinmag.com/news/news/nmfs-suspends-circle-hook-requirement-51873.html


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (6/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *jamesm1976 (6/5/2008)*Caspr- The circle hook deal isn't an IFGA rule, its a federal law. The law is you have to use a circle hook when using natural baits while fishing a billfish tournament. Keep up.
> ...




There you go trying to look at the fishing regulations from a logical perspective. Of course, it wouldn't make sense to have special laws just for tournaments, but that's exactly what they've done. Worse yet, the data and framework they considered was for Sailfish tourneys in South Florida where they might be catching 25 sails per day all on live bait. Great rule for them, but stupid when you apply it to meat/lure combos for marlin fished with high drags, heavy leaders and for blues.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't forget most of the data they collected was from Costa Rica where they mainly live bait and bait and switch. Then the other data is from longline vessels duh. I would love to see the data on kill rates fishing J-Hooks trolling and high speed trolling versus circle hooks. MMMMMM:banghead. But then again Mississippi never follows federal law anyway. Aren't they still in the Confederacy?


----------

